# question for socios b.c. about jb weld



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't remember what topic but you were saying that you could use jb weld instead of welding sheet metal to the frame. my question is if it does not come out the way i want, would i be able to remove the sheet metal or would i be outta luck with a messed up frame?

thanks for your help


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

just kick it better


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was going to do a topic on JB Weld cause I really havent messed around with it at all. I went and bought some and its only $5. I have the frame and some sheetmetal cut out. I just have to clean up the frmae and I can go from there. I can probably do it next week.

To answer your question, It says on the package that you can grind, drill, etc, on the welds. So if you dont like whatever you had on there then you have to grind it off.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Does that JB weld stuff really bond sheet metal that good? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2004, 01:29 PM
> *Does that JB weld stuff really bond sheet metal that good? :dunno:
> [snapback]2292920[/snapback]​*


I will find out next week.  JB Weld has been around for 20 years. I dont see why it it would work.


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

where do u get that jb weld at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You can get it at just about any hardware store. I got mine at Ace Hareware.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

www.jbweld.com if anyone is looking for more information.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah it's cheap. reason i ask is because i found some thin metal in my porch and was wondering if i could use that. let me post a pic i got.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the picture. i've already outlined the front tank. that's why i asked the question. do you all think this will do to cover my front tank?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Exactly. This is what you would use JB Weld for. Just cut your sheet metal out and clean all the paint and rust off. The package recommends that the metal be completely clean for a good bond. If you get them put on there with the JB Weld make sure you post some pics.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sure thing bro, i'll get started on sanding tomorrow. i'll be sure to keep you all posted. thanks for you help guys, i really do appreciate it!


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

i have used JB Weld before and it worked really well for me, I havent used it on a bike but for other applications and such....thats just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

O and also its just as strongas or stronger then welding 2 peices of metal, dont ask me why but it is and it will never fall apart either....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

your input is worth way more than 2 cents mexicanoAir, beleive me


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

i'm going to have to try this soon.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

everyones gonna go crazy with this jb weld stuff. it's cheap and you no longer need a welder. it doesn't get any better than that. that means i can try doing my own tank in my porch/shop


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some info i got from jbweld.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 13 2004, 05:35 PM
> *everyones gonna go crazy with this jb weld stuff.  it's cheap and you no longer need a welder.  it doesn't get any better than that.  that means i can try doing my own tank in my porch/shop
> [snapback]2293985[/snapback]​*



I dont think it will ever really replace welding. It is ment as a temperary solution. It is perfect for making a tank and some skirts but If you start to do some radical stuff, it will be worth it to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

just dont do any frame mods. ive used jb to fix my exhaust manifold


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

ive never thought about using jb weld. imma have to try that. please post how it turns out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How fast does it set though? I mean if it takes forever to set you'll have to make sure to clamp your parts down, JB weld it, and let it sit overnight or what?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tony, the answer to that is on page one of this topic towards the bottom. i posted a Word document you can download or just go to jbweld.com. check out the products and it explains all that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cool, now I only need to learn how to cut sheet metal :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i know how to cut it, i just don't have the tools. need to find me some metal shears. i'm gonna do everything like in the LRB Bondo Basics. but instead of welding i'm gonna use jb weld. it's only the front tank for now.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

have u ever tried 2 cut 22 gauge sheet metal....u wont get one side of the tank done....and imagine cutting 16 gauge ...(what they said 2 use)


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

my dad used jb welds to fix a hole the size of a dime in a compressor tank about 5 years ago and its held up great! :biggrin:


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 14 2004, 08:43 AM
> *i know how to cut it, i just don't have the tools.  need to find me some metal shears.  i'm gonna do everything like in the LRB Bondo Basics.  but instead of welding i'm gonna use jb weld.  it's only the front tank for now.
> [snapback]2295557[/snapback]​*


I started cutting some sheet metal with shears, and it's bloody difficult to cut along a predetermined line or curve, because the metal on each side of the cut gets in the way of the rest of the shears.

Then I tried using my Dremel and a cutting disk... it's very messy and the disks wear out quick.

Next time, I'll use a hacksaw.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Oct 14 2004, 07:08 AM
> *have u ever tried 2 cut 22 gauge sheet metal....u wont get one side of the tank done....and imagine cutting 16 gauge ...(what they said 2 use)
> [snapback]2295677[/snapback]​*


I use 16 guage for just about everything. Normally I wouldnt recommend 22 guage but since we are not welding with heat, it will work with JB Weld. I would have tried this already but i have a car show this weekend. I have way too many things to do. I will get started on it on monday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I use a Jigsaw with a metal cutting blade. If you have one at home just go buy the blades. Dont get the cheap Black and decker blades. Go down to sears and get the ones made by Millwalkee (sp?). Be carefull cause its reall easy to break a blade.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Isn't JB Weld like $4 or $5 for like 3 ounce tubes? :dunno: That can get just as pricey than if you got someone to weld it for you couldn't it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:57 AM
> *Isn't JB Weld like $4 or $5 for like 3 ounce tubes?  :dunno:  That can get just as pricey than if you got someone to weld it for you couldn't it?
> [snapback]2296629[/snapback]​*


I bought my tube of JB weld for $5. How much does a welder in your area charge per hour? I personally havent had to pay for any welding so I dont know how much they charge.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2004, 11:00 PM
> *I bought my tube of JB weld for $5. How much does a welder in your area charge per hour? I personally havent had to pay for any welding so I dont know how much they charge.
> [snapback]2296641[/snapback]​*


Yeah but you'll end up buying like $200 worth of JB Weld won't you? Do they sell that crap in Bulk at Costco or any warehouse place? :dunno:

I dont know if Imma be starting up another frame project anytime soon. Just ask Lil Deville how my last project came out that I tried to do on my own :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think you have it all wrong. Your not going to put the sheet metal on the frame and completely cover the sheetmetal like you would bondo. The way that I was going to do it in one inch sections like if you were welding. A $5 tube of that stuff is all I need. I still havent tried it so I might need another tube. I dont know yet. 

The knowledge that I aquire will go out to help all the individuals on this site and beyond, who dont have access to a welder or have no one to turn to. I really hate to see people suffer like I did when I started making bikes.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

to answer your question tony i got charged 22.50 for a front tank that was capped underneath when i had someone else weld for me now i get my welding done for free by myself!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Oct 14 2004, 11:29 PM
> *to answer your question tony i got charged 22.50 for a front tank that was capped underneath when i had someone else weld for me now i get my welding done for free by myself!
> [snapback]2296713[/snapback]​*


Cool let me send you my design so you can weld it for free other than cost of material then :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2004, 11:19 PM
> *I think you have it all wrong. Your not going to put the sheet metal on the frame and completely cover the sheetmetal like you would bondo. The way that I was going to do it in one inch sections like if you were welding. A $5 tube of that stuff is all I need. I still havent tried it so I might need another tube. I dont know yet.
> 
> The knowledge that I aquire will go out to help all the individuals on this site and beyond, who dont have access to a welder or have no one to turn to. I really hate to see people suffer like I did when I started making bikes.
> [snapback]2296690[/snapback]​*


Basically you're talking just use it in spots like spot welding and then fill the rest in with Bondo but don't outline the whole tank with the stuff?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2004, 12:36 PM
> *Basically you're talking just use it in spots like spot welding and then fill the rest in with Bondo but don't outline the whole tank with the stuff?
> [snapback]2296740[/snapback]​*


The tube that I have is a big one. I think I can go all the way around but it might be overkill.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

thanks noe_from_texas :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright guys, i just got home from home depot. got myself some metal shears and some jb weld. total of $12. tony, socios is right about not aving to go all aroung with the jb weld. the instructions says you can just use it like a bead weld, kinda like tack welding. here are some pics i just took about 1 hour ago.


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

ight brah


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is a pic of me cutting the sheet metal i found. took me about 3 minutes to cut both pieces out. yeah, go ahead and make fun of me if you want. and as you can see, i like to wear protective gear


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

ha, can never play too safe..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i meant about 30 minutes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is how the pieces fit. i only put tape on it to hold for the picture.


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

howd you measure for the pieces


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is the beginning of the jb welding. i should have just done the bead weld, but i got a little excited. oh well, tomorrow i will work on the rest, but i'll be sure not to do the bead type weld


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hummm./...u did a pretty good job(Y).....what gauge sheet metal did u use?....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to tell you the truth, i don't know. i was just cleaning up my porch and came across the piece. socios bc said it should work so i tried it. wasn't too hard to cut either.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so far so good. the pics are from last night at about 8:00. this morning i checked it and the stuff was hard. i'm gonna try and wrok on it all weekend and hopefully be done by monday or sometime next week


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

is that tank for your sons bike?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, but i don't think i want him riding it after it's done. i'm thinking of buying him another bike so he can ride.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

why are you wearing that thing over your mouth for


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to hide my face from mockers like you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good job. Does it have a strong chemical smell?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not really, unless i couldn't smell because of the mask. but even when i took it off, it was not that strong.


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

How does it stick with teh paint on the frame, does it recomend that you remove all the paint first or is it ok to leave it on. Also how hard is it to grind/sand after it got completely hard.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you can't see in the pic, but the part where the jb weld was put on, i did sand the part of the frame to the bare metal. i have not started grinding yet. i still need to do the other side. but i will keep you guys posted.


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

howd you measure for the pieces u cut out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

by trial and error. i measured the size of the part i wanted to fill in. get some cardboard and keep trimming away until you get the shape you want.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 15 2004, 06:45 PM
> *to hide my face from mockers like you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2299741[/snapback]​*


yea im such a mocker :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just letting everyone know that still working on my tank. i got some more pics but i'll post them up later in the afternoon. i got a busy day today.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

How did the jb weld work? if it works good i may do a fill-in job on a grils frame im getting.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

did you see the pics. it worked real good. jb weld is like welding the sheet metal to the frame only. it is not to fill in like the bondo body filler. i'm still gonna use bondo, but i'm not to that stage yet.


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

where are the pix at?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

page 2 or 3 in this topic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's one of the most recent pics. after the stuff had dried. still need the other side and some bondo after that.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll post more tomorrow, i already starte the other side and just gonna let it dry overnight.


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

how would u personally say its coming out? do u think its strong enough? i wanna try it with one of my frames


----------



## Aussie_LOW (Oct 7, 2004)

could you use the jb weld stuff to do a tank like the dragon ball z bike?


----------



## TheKev1n (Jul 15, 2004)

i have the same project going... with liquid weld... but i cant find big enough sheet metal....


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

how hard is it to apply to something, is it just like bondo or thicker


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

JB Weld comes in two different jars that u have to mix togather with some kind of stick, and it drys fast so u dont have time to waste when u start to mix it up


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

is it easy to get it smooth? could you get it smooth enough where you can bondo over it and not have to grind the jb weld down? also is it safe to smooth it out with your fingers or how do u apply it? with gloves?


----------



## TheKev1n (Jul 15, 2004)

dries fast my ass... its taking so long to dry i had to hold the shit down for like 20 minutes and its still now dry


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheKev1n_@Oct 17 2004, 05:01 PM
> *dries fast my ass... its taking so long to dry i had to hold the shit down for like 20 minutes and its still now dry
> [snapback]2305378[/snapback]​*



u didnt put enough hardener then, whatd u use to put it on? your fingers or those plastic things


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright guys, yeah, i'd say it's coming out pretty good, i mean it is my first time doing this kind of stuff. about applying it, i used an old butter knife to apply it smooth. about drying time. i'm not sure. i just let it dry over night and don't mess with it till i come from work the next day. by that time it's hard and can't be messed with. what i'm gonna do is cover up the whole tank with a thin coat of bondo and then paint the frame. right now it looks messed up, but the bondo is going to cover all that up.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here are some more pics, i just took these about 1 hour ago. this is the part behind the seat clamp. looks pretty smooth huh?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh yeah. the jb weld is a 1 ounce of hardener and 1 ounce of steel. after doing both sides and the part above, i still have about half of the little pack of each.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

are you going to cap under the tank?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i'm done for today but las thing i did was cut out the piece to cover under the tank. i'll get to working on that tomorrow after work. but then i was thinking of maybe somehow putting like a 10 inch neon light instead of covering it up. so i'll have to think about it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just went outside and checked it. it's already dry, i touched it to make sure. it was only 2 1/2 hours that i left it there


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

hey is there anything wrong if someone left the bottom open? would it hurt anything?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol nope...it just looks better


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just an update. today i'll be covering under the tank. that should be the last thing. after that i'm gonna add some bondo and primer. so far, i like the way it's going. i'll add some more pics later tonight.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2004, 11:58 AM
> *just an update.  today i'll be covering under the tank.  that should be the last thing.  after that i'm gonna add some bondo and primer.  so far, i like the way it's going.  i'll add some more pics later tonight.
> [snapback]2307428[/snapback]​*


Before you add bondo... have you considered testing the resistance of the JB Weld?

For example, you could drop the frame from head level to simulate a bad wipeout... if the pieces fall off, then you know you have to have them welded with a regular welder.

I think it'd be better to find out now, then after you've bondo'ed and painted everything.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, i have not tested it like that. the sheet metal is stuck on there for good. jb weld does not crack after it dries, besides, the bike probably will not be used like a normal bike. my son already has another Schwinn bike he uses and i've got mine (my avatar). thanks for the advice though.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey c44u, i saw that topic where you shared about how to put the neon light on the bike. do you think it would work if i leave the part under the tank open and put a neon light there instead. that space is about 12 inches long and about 1 inch wide (estimate)


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2004, 08:11 PM
> *hey c44u, i saw that topic where you shared about how to put the neon light on the bike.  do you think it would work if i leave the part under the tank open and put a neon light there instead.  that space is about 12 inches long and about 1 inch wide (estimate)
> [snapback]2307676[/snapback]​*


that would definatley work :thumbsup:


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2004, 01:11 PM
> *hey c44u, i saw that topic where you shared about how to put the neon light on the bike.  do you think it would work if i leave the part under the tank open and put a neon light there instead.  that space is about 12 inches long and about 1 inch wide (estimate)
> [snapback]2307676[/snapback]​*


make sure it's at least 12 inch long if you buy a 12 inch neon tube for computer cases... alternatively you can buy 4 inch tubes...

but if possible, i recommand one 12 inch over two 4 inch

you should place the tube as close as possible to the edge of the bottom to maximize lighting...

I'd also paint the inside of the tank with reflective paint, silver or somesuch, to recycle the light shining inside and point it down.

See, I've realized there's two advantages to neons on bikes. 1) car drivers notice you very well sideways and 2) nice ground effects.

if you put it completely inside the tank, you wont have side visibility, but it might not matter for a lowrider, compared to for example my chopper, which I ride downtown all the time.

if you make your bike as low as possible to the ground, then putting it inside the tank will probably still give you some ground effects, although with a very minimal footprint. if you put it flush on the bottom edge of the tank, you'll increase the footprint.

also consider putting one or two neon tubes on the back, because it makes the overall appearance much better (I put one on both sides to be equally visible left and right... only one in the front because it's under the main bar and equally visible on both sides)

if you use 144 spoke wheels, then neons inside skirts will definitely have a nice reflective effect on the spokes... but you'd have to have a very nice internal skirt finish, otherwise the neons will highlight the unfinished spots.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

forgot to say, you should also consider where you're going to put the battery pack if you use the same setup as me... 

also, it would be double plus good if you made a round hole on one side of the tank to install the on/off rockerswitch that comes with each neon kit. kits come with a "target" sticker to help you size the hole.

if you buy the PC case neon kits online, make sure you specify ROUND ROCKER SWITCH, cuz they might send you another kind with a pc case panel switch, which you do not want.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i thought about the switch and the battery pack. but i don't know about putting a hole on my tank. i'm sure i'll find another place to put it. when you mention putting neon tubes on the back, where do you mean?


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

dont put a hole in the tank. mount the battery iand that inside the tank, and put the switch in the hole that faces the seat tube


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2004, 03:31 PM
> *yeah, i thought about the switch and the battery pack.  but i don't know about putting a hole on my tank.  i'm  sure i'll find another place to put it.  when you mention putting neon tubes on the back, where do you mean?
> [snapback]2308247[/snapback]​*


on the inside part of a skirt, facing the wheel. that is, if you intend on putting skirts on your frame.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 18 2004, 03:38 PM
> *dont put a hole in the tank. mount the battery iand that inside the tank, and put the switch in the hole that faces the seat tube
> [snapback]2308268[/snapback]​*


or you could jbweld a small plate under the tank with a hole to mount the round rocker switch... thing is you if you have such a switch you need to mount it on a flat surface... and it protrudes about 1/4 inch on the switch side, and about 1 inch on the wiring side, plus the wiring that you have to attach.

for my chopper, i'm planning on putting the switches on top of my tank, because that tank is going to be in the triangle area in front of the seat tube post, and there's two tubes at the top to form the frame so switches in the middle would look good.


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

id make a small battery box under the seat. and then put the switch on that. use ur imagination when making the box so it doesnt look outta place.


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

hey is the jb weld sandable? i just put it on about 20 minutes ago


----------



## TheKev1n (Jul 15, 2004)

yeah


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice...lookin good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to c44u, for now i'm gonna leave the bottom part uncovered. i am going to pu some type of neon on there instead. i think i just figured out where to put the toggle switch.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here are the most recent pics, about 1 hour ago. still doesn't look real smooth, but way better than when i put the first layer of bondo. man that stuff stinks.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here are the most recent pics, about 1 hour ago. still doesn't look real smooth, but way better than when i put the first layer of bondo. man that stuff stinks, and it dries fast.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

these are the last 2 after the 2nd layer. this is what it looked like when i finished for the day. the right side still needs more work than the left. oh well, i'll have to wait till tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2004, 08:59 PM
> *to c44u, for now i'm gonna leave the bottom part uncovered.  i am going to pu some type of neon on there instead.  i think i just figured out where to put the toggle switch.
> [snapback]2309381[/snapback]​*


no problem

if you have more questions dont hesitate to ask.

one last detail, try to keep the wiring length to the bare minimum, because the longer the wiring, the higher the resistance and the less power makes it from the battery to the neon tube.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2004, 08:07 PM
> *here are the most recent pics, about 1 hour ago.  still doesn't look real smooth, but way better than when i put the first layer of bondo.  man that stuff stinks, and it dries fast.
> [snapback]2309415[/snapback]​*


hey do you have to put the jb weld all over the metal or could you just put it where the metal meets the fram?


----------



## TheKev1n (Jul 15, 2004)

thats bondo not jb weld... u only need it in like a bead weld not all over


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

looks like the jb weld worked man! it's turning out good. sand down that bondo and shoot it with some primer.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

c44u: thanks for your help and advice

lowrider wiz: jb weld is like if you were welding the frame. it only goes where the metal meets the frame. you don't have to put it all over either, just like if you were tack welding or a bead weld. 

SoCalSRH: yeah, i'm excited about the way it's coming out. this is the first time i do either one (bondo & jb weld) i'll probably get to the primer part in a few days.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just took these pics about 1 hour ago. i put some primer on it to see how it would look and i still need to smooth it out some more. getting it even on both sides is tough. anyone have any suggestions on sanding it evenly?


----------



## outlaw twin (Dec 29, 2003)

look'n good man, but ur not gonna do any frame mods on the back?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

it kinda looks like it has pin holes n lines....theres bondo filler that will fill in chicken scratch ....but it might b smooth...just doesnt look perfect

but it looks better then mine so far haha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks guys, still going outside and back trying to fill in holes and lines. i think it will be alright.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh yeah, no mods in the back. maybe later on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

noe_from_texas, how much did it cost you to do the whole project?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just call me noe, 

frame from ebay: $24
1 qt bondo body filler: $5
extra hardener (not even opened): $1
sandpaper 36 assorted: $2
metal shears (w/25ft measuring tape inc.) $7
1 can primer: $1
jb weld steel & hardener: $4

total of $44.

the look on my face and my son's face after it's done: priceless
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 20 2004, 08:19 AM
> *just call me noe,
> 
> frame from ebay:  $24
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i need help!! i can't seem to smooth out the bondo. should i use a sanding block or am i doing something wrong? someone please let me know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sanding block. For those round edges buy three or four different size dowels and cut them into 6" sections. Wrap you sand paper around that to get a nice contour. What grit sandpaper are you using?


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

You could try using a sanding block to get it even, i didnt do i very good job on that department on my beachcruisers, plus the bondo is already starting to crack so next year, she gets shipped to the sandblasters to get a fresh start, next time, im gona do it PROPER. i did this tank with fberglass and, well, its a F*#$ load of work to do. i would suggest to start nocking off you bondo with some 80 grit then work you way up so shes smooth and chicken scratch-less. did you cap the bottom of the tank? i didnt see any pics of it so im asuming no, but you realy should!


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

it costed me 4 dollars to do mine


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

socios, what do you mean by dowel? what grit do you recommend? i first started with 80-grit to get it down, then 120, the last one i used is 400-grit. 


babybikeboi, no i have not covered the bottom part. i've got different plans for that.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

a dowle is those wood pole type things....cant really explane


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

uuhhh thanks :uh: :uh:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

a dowel is like a thin circular length of wood


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks hopper ali, i just looked it up in the dictionary. i had thought about using something like that but i couldn't find anything in my porch


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

if its not on the porch it nowhere!


----------



## misterPcustom (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

thats the best mines gettin


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

looks good. im tring this on my old bmx frame first so if i mess it up i wont care. im triing to find a old sting ray frame or one just like it. but no one around my area has one. keep it comming man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A dowel is a round piece of wood. I dont remember what they use them for but if you go to a hardware store they will have them there. They should be like a doller a piece.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i looke them up and now i know what they are. 

hey bmxdude, that looks really good. is that frame from the orange bike you had?


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

could i use the jb weld thing to make a custom fender for my bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i guess it would depend on what you mean by custom and how the fender is going to be. most people say it is better to actually weld any other parts or modifications on the bike, but i'm not sure


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

something like this


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The answer is yes. I just was talking to someone about that the other day. Welding that sort of thing is really difficult and jb weld opens up another door for people wanting to customize more bike parts.


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

they are alot of those jb weld cause i went to their website which one shoud it be use


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

use jb weld, it has a steel and a hardener in it. i think the other ones are called jb kwik or something like that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's the same company, just different product


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

any tips before i do this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Take your time and dont rush anything.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, that's good advice. good things take time to do.


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah thats my orange frame, one side looks good and the other side is fucked i guess ill have to add more bondo or something because i can see where it bulges our in the front where the metal is


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

haha


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

looks very good! great job, a little bit better than my first try hahah.


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

noe from texas ,any pics of urs?... it was my 2nd try, my first try i fucked it up so i just hammered the shit out bc it was cardboard and bondo


----------



## TheKev1n (Jul 15, 2004)

cardboard...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here are the latest, from a little while ago


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the red circles represent where i'm still working on it. i actually did a little more after these pics so it is a little better


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just keeping everyone informed, still working on perfecting the bondo part of this project. i will try and post more pics tonight. i just don't have time to work on it everyday because of other things. but i will continue to post pics of the progress


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

work on it at night. fuck sleep.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah right. i wish i could sleep longer.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

take drugs


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

r u gonna do a rear skirt on it Noe From Texas


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've been sober for a little over 6 years. no drugs.

about the rear skirt, no, at least not on this one.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

oh, i was gonna say that would be tha test to see if tha JB weld would work on tha skirt. but still its lookin good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i have another frame i might be doing later. the one on my blue and chrome bike. i hop it come out ok. but for now i just wanna finish this 16 inch frame. i have not worked on it for about 5 days, been too busy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Socios, Is this what you meant by putting beads of the JB weld on the sheet metal to the tank? You can do this with JB weld and it'll be strong enough to hold?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, tha'ts what he meant. man, i have not worked on the frame in about a week. i'm still debating whether i should cover under the tank or leave it open and put a neon light in there instead.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2004, 01:35 PM
> *Socios,  Is this what you meant by putting beads of the JB weld on the sheet metal to the tank?  You can do this with JB weld and it'll be strong enough to hold?
> [snapback]2341466[/snapback]​*


Yes, as long as you dont subject the area to repetative beatings or abuse. Everything should be fine.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here are the most recent pics. finally had a little time to work on it. i'd say it's about 85% done,


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

looking smoooth


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some different angles


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

and another


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

and another


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dont forget to bondo the bottom part behind the seatpost. Other than that its comming along.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i was kinda getting discouraged, but my son kept telling me "you never finished my bike" and today i had some time so i decided to work on. actually i put a piece of sheet metal there already, just haven't got some bondo on their yet. that part shouldnt be too hard to smooth out though


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i can see what you mean about not being able to get it the same on both sides.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what do you mean by that? i'd say it came out alright


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

theres more bondo on the left than the right.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think it's just the shading, looks pretty even to me


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

the pics off 2 one side more so it looks uneven....look closer n ull see
amazing job!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks lowrider 2nv, i'm pretty happy about the way it came out. especially for being my first time using bondo and stuff. i think it will be done in a few days.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this has nothing to do with lowriders, but is that your dog on your avatar?


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

well ive looked at least ten times, and its off to one side to me.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nope its not...but my real dog is part doberman..not alot but u can kinda tell lol

and the pic is not completly center...the camera is more to the left so u can see more of the left side then the right side...thats why it looks like theres a big hump


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont care if the camera is to the left it still looks off to me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

big hump?? where? ok guys, i'll get some more pics and post them up, hopefully that would end this debate


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont see a big hump, but if you look from the top tube and follow the frame down it curves to left where the bondo is.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol i cant explain it....i kno its really close though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, i took a closer look, it does look uneven, good eye hopper, i'm gonna have to work on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What color are you going to paint it?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm not sure, i'm thinking of a blue or the kameloon from gold to green. it looks better than the green/purple. but i also want to put some patterns or some kind of graphics so i'm not sure.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would just go with the red to gold. Someones going to ride it right? If it does get scratched up it would be chaep to repaint.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't think i've seen that one? red to gold? well my son wants to ride it, but i don't know, he just turned 7. i was thinking of getting him a 16 street custom to ride, not this one with the bondo.


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

lookin good
make sure u buy the PREMIUM camelion paint
1 of my homies bought some $11 dollar shit, it looked great, for a while
then it kinda faded
then he bought some $30 stuff & it works great for 2 years so far!

that is if you paint your bikes with rattle can spray paint :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks for telling me. do you know the name of the good brand? i was going to buy the one they sell at pep-boys. it's something like $18. do you think that's the good one or bad one?


----------



## greg509 (Oct 29, 2004)

nice work i was thinking about using JB weld but i just ordered a 115v welder from harbor freight for $174 (not bad) :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks greg509, it ain't done yet though. i'm gonna be getting some paint later today


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 4 2004, 03:47 PM
> *thanks for telling me.  do you know the name of the good brand?  i was going to buy the one they sell at pep-boys.  it's something like $18.  do you think that's the good one or bad one?
> [snapback]2360169[/snapback]​*


ummmmm im pretty sure it was dupli-color
n if ur in texas, ur in america, so $18 is probably the good brand :thumbsup: 
is it 3 step?
primer, camelion, clear coat
& follow the instructions carefully :biggrin: 
GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, it's the one with 3 cans together


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

finally found some time to work on this thing. here are some recent pics i took today, 11-04, i bondoed the bottom part behind the seat and started putting some jb weld under the tank. i also found some more sheet metal, so now i need to think of some new things to do to the frame. that piece under the tank was a little short, but i'm going to put another piece there to cover it all up. the bondo will cover all that up anyways. that last pic is the sheet metal i'm going to use for skirts and some other body mods


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry, the top one is me holding the new sheet metal i found


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what would be cool is if you had some fenders tha matched the skirts. Hmmmmm


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've got too many ideas on my mind, need to think about it.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Coming along nice. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, i'm probably gonna add some more body work, but it'll take me a while cause i want to think of something different.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

that piece of metal looks like it is floating :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it is, just wait to see what it does while it's on the bike, j/k


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

:0 sweet


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

looks nice anymore progress


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, just yesterday afternoon i put the first layer of bondo on the bottom part of the tank. i'm gonna try to make some rear skirts, but i need to come up with some different design


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

what about a christian design, seeing as your into all that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i thought aobut that already, but a cross or something like that wouldn't go i think, at least not as a rear skirt


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

what about skirt designs with a small cross cut out ot them?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

AAAAHHHHHHH!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm going out there to work on the frame in a few minutes. im not at that stage yet, but i'll think about it. i had actually thought about doing the bike as a "Redeemer" theme.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

oh sure


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what do you mean by that?


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

whats a redeemer?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

redemption- Gk. apolutrosis, two related words, lutrosis and apolutrosis, both translated redemption. first word indicates the act of freeing or releasing by paying a ransom price; the second, the act of buying back by paying a ransom price. Christ paid the ransom price with His own blood and thus freed us from the demands of the law and it's curse on sin to become children. 

i know it's kinda hard to understand, but it's an explanation of what redemption is. anyways, don't go off topic on this topic. this was for by bike build up. you can pm me if you want


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

oh i get it


sort of.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here are some more pics i took today, the bottom part was pretty easy to smooth out. that shouldn't take too long to get right


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, i didn't mean for that to come out so big, i thought i had resized them all


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some more


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 7 2004, 07:52 PM
> *some more
> [snapback]2369826[/snapback]​*


looking good noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, i got some more body work i wanna do, but don't know if i should post those pics yet


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

is that in a basement?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, we don't need those in my area of the country


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright guys, here's some pics i took this afternoon. it's looking real good, but it's still not done. the bottom part still needs to be smoothed out some more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

socios, do you mind pm-ing me your email, i want to ask you about something? i want to attach some photos about an idea i have and i don't want to give away my idea, but i know you can help me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: Looks real good.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Lookin damn good man, damn good!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks guys, i'm happy about the way it's coming out. especially being my first time doing this. my little brother in law says i should open up a business doing this. that's funny. i'll continue posting pics. socios, thanks for the pm. i'll sent you some ideas i have soon


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Got any plans for a paint scheme?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm thinking of doing with a green/gold kameleon paint. i've always like the way that looks. it looks like a lime gold


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

well, i think i'm finally done with the front tank. it's been about a month on and off, but it looks done to me. right now i'm putting some skirts on the rear and some other stuff i have planned. this just goes to show that it's not as hard as it seems. this is my first time working with bondo, but definately not the last. for those that want to try it, go for it. don't get discouraged, just do it. thanks to all that gave me advice and encouraged me :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

cool


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn noe, great job bro. Can't wait to see it done. It looks great so far. Can't wait till I have some time to start mine. It will also be my first, but you have encourged me. Thanks, Laterz


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey thanks litorube,
if i would have know it was gonna comeout like that, i would have done it a long time ago. the main thing is not to get discouraged or give up. i had thought about quitting but then my son (who i'm building the bike for) said "dad, when are you gonna finish the bike?" man, that's what kept me motivated. good luck on your bike


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

any new pics?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

naw, no more pics. i'm doing some more body work on the bike(rear skirts) and trying to do something else, but not sure yet.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

well if you get those skirts done post em up..........and thanks for those pics its gonna help me out for my new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i actually have some pics of the skirts, but i'm not going to post them. i might change my mind later on though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just a bump for a fellow


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey chulow95, i guess you got my pm and are looking at the topic. what do you think? i had put some skirts on also, but i just took them off earlier today. i want to do something defferent


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

ey,what up noe? simon,i found the post. looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

so what ideas you got for the skirts? if you need help,holla.i draw and help my carnal when he paints and stuff,so let me know if i can help.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks man, i'm gonna put the rear skirts back on, but i want to draw up some ideas first.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey chulow95, is the brother your talking about down here in edcouch or is he up in utah with you?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

his down there.his my contact for what's going on in the valley.
why?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm just wondering man. is he the one that paints and does the body work with you?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

that's the only carnal i got,but yeah.he's doing candy now also.
i ussually just help him with the prep work and to brainstorm for ideas.
i also do some airbrushing,so i hook him up when i can.
so what you got in mind?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

does he have a shop or does he do it at home? can he paint patterns and stuff also?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

yeah,he does it from home on his spare time.right now he's doing a caddy,candy gold with some aztec patterns.did you need something done?let me know and i can call him and see what's up.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

well, i'm not done with the frame, but maybe after i'm done we could talk about getting some kandy paint on the bike.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

you know where to find me homie!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

All the Way TTT just because its memories when ali was around haha...


----------



## Mr.409 (Aug 14, 2008)

whats up valley my name is james i am from texas city, tx but my club that i am in is out of houston i moved to the valley 2 weeks a go and am looking for so shows to hit up and she whats out there,, my club name is EMPIRE c.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.409_@Dec 9 2008, 05:54 PM~12382002
> *whats up valley my name is james i am from texas city, tx but my club that i am in is out of houston i moved to the valley 2 weeks a go and am looking for so shows to hit up and she whats out there,, my club name is EMPIRE c.c
> *


check out my website, www.rgvlowriders.com if you want to know about the valley shows


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Damn this thread is as old as me!


----------

